# 2.0 aba oem standalone ignition



## masterbee (Mar 26, 2012)

about to toss some R1 carbs in the old hog (1995 2.0 aba) and ignition has got my brain all messed up :screwy:

i would like to keep all the oem stuff. can i use the stock ICM, Dizzy, Coil Pack & ISV like in this diagram? (Miami Blue)









Or should i use the stock ICM, Knock Sensor, Knock Box, Dizzy & Coil Pack?









I really don't wanna buy MSD or too much other stuff. trying to keep this simple & oem.

i read through all 50 pages of the Switchin to Bike Carbs forum. only got more confused.

Saab distributors in vw? what? not looking for anything fancy.

Thanks for your help.:thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The Saab dizzy has the advance mechanism in it, needed if you don't use the knock box. But, the Saab dizzy is for the 16V head. You seem to be leaving a few things out. And if you use the knock box, you will need to convert the ABA dizzy from a single window to a 4 window disc. Otherwise you will only get spark for one cylinder.


----------



## masterbee (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how one would convert a dizzy from 1 to 4 window? What the difference is? I had a hard time searching


----------



## masterbee (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how one would convert a dizzy from 1 to 4 window? What the difference is? I had a hard time searching


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

This is probably the easiest option.

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_248&products_id=1372


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

rcortez13 said:


> This is probably the easiest option.
> 
> http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_248&products_id=1372


Yup or you can just buy the adapeter ring and swap spur gears you still have to find a 4 window dizzy early 80s rabbits and such. Just make sure the vacuum advance pot is in good working order . But it's pretty easy to swap spur gears over. Use a 2in deep cup and soak spur gear in pb blast for 2 days heat it up and punch it out. 
When punching out old dowl pin be carefull not to mushroom the tip if you do just grind it flat and try again. But it's pretty easy


----------

